# Bessacarr E530 awning



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

Could anyone tell me the exact length of the e530 roll out awning.
Also,how far does it fully extend.............measuring up for the dog pen!!!

Cheers,
Lonewolf.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lonewolf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone tell me the exact length of the e530 roll out awning.
> Also,how far does it fully extend.............measuring up for the dog pen!!!
> ...


Ours- which came as part of the Elegance Pack - is 4.5 m long. I can't tell you how wide it is when extended as the van is parked up some way away. 
At a guess I'd say it was almost square when out fully. I'll have a look at some of my photos !

G

See: This is the awning fully extended. you could make a pretty accurate measurement of width from this.

http://tinyurl.com/2yun2h


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Lonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Cheers G !!

That works perfectly with what I am planning. 

All the best ,
Lonewolf.


----------

